# Uber tax deductions! Help .



## lrod1887 (Aug 16, 2015)

So there is a gross fare that uber provides on the 1099-k.

Im currently trying turbotax and tax act and i see nothing for deductions . Uber takes 20% plus safe ride feee.


Do we subtract it ourselves and apply it to the gross? Or where?


I was able to input my miles and dead miles but nothing about ubers 20% cut.


Last year i hired a tax man but charged me about $450 for my returns ( i have dependents and a full time job).


I only made about $4k of gross fare. I stopped doing uber.


If anyone can help me out i would be so happy.


Thanks


----------



## lrod1887 (Aug 16, 2015)

So i made $4,000 gross and with my deductions / mileage it was a business income of $1,200 lol


So 2,800 of a loss? Does that sound right


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Depending on what market your in... yes...

And it's not 2800 in loss it's $2800 in expenses.

The uber rates in some marketa are so low that you can completely wipe out all your revenue with taxable expenses.


----------



## lrod1887 (Aug 16, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Depending on what market your in... yes...
> 
> And it's not 2800 in loss it's $2800 in expenses.
> 
> The uber rates in some marketa are so low that you can completely wipe out all your revenue with taxable expenses.


Thanks a lot!!!!

I read to calculate miles is

Total Miles driven for uber + dead miles ( half of miles driven for uber / its a safe bet = total business miles .


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

So, it's not $2800 loss, but rather $1200 is your taxable income. You're just not paying any taxes on that $2800 because of your mileage expenses.

Now for all Uber fees. I agree they don't make it very clear, but here's what I have figured out so far, and please anyone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. I'm using Turbo Tax Deluxe, a $40 Disk version from Amazon.

-There is a 1099K section, but it says I don't need to fill up anything in there as it will be reported in other income, in fact it's not even letting me.
-So my Uber and Lyft income is reported in Business Income and Expenses.
-When going through this section (Schedule C), I get to the "Business Income that is NOT on 1099-Misc", here I have "Income and Sales" and that's where I put the entire TOTAL from what Uber gives us, including their fee, booking fees, airport fees... everything. In my case it's $1850.
-Then the next field is "Returns and Allowances", and this is where I entered all their fees, including their 25%, so in my case it's $501.
-Turbo Tax then takes this amount out of my TOTAL and I'm left with the correct $1349 in taxable income.

After that a further step allows me to provide my mileage info to get that deduction.

As far as math, everything looks correct at the end, so so far that's how I have it entered, unless someone tells me it's incorrect.

PS. I just had my Net Income entered at first, but since it sounds like Uber will use their TOTAL number as income on 1099K, I entered all the numbers above to make sure my file matched the 1099K form.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I got the small business Turbotax. you can get $20 off this by clicking the link on your app under driver rewards). There is a section on turbotax to deduct your business vehicle mileage. There is a bunch of other sections for deductions. I put the Uber service fee under "other common business expenses - other miscellaneous expenses" - the exact category doesn't matter as long as you don't put the same number in multiple sections. I deducted 1/2 of my cellphone bill as well, since I do this full time. On just my Uber income, after deductions, it shows I owe $237 in taxes on a gross Uber income of $36,900. I drove over 48k miles last year for Uber. I have other income etc, so I am hardly done, but I wanted to do the Uber income first to see how it would shake out. Basically break even as I expected, so minimal taxes owed.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

lrod1887 said:


> Thanks a lot!!!!
> 
> I read to calculate miles is
> 
> Total Miles driven for uber + dead miles ( half of miles driven for uber / its a safe bet = total business miles .


Rather than make a "safe bet," keeping a contemporaneous mileage log using actual odometer readings will serve you better should you find yourself across the desk of an IRS agent. At the very least, start keeping a log now. It will likely give you an even better deduction.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The uber rates in some marketa are so low that you can completely wipe out all your revenue with taxable expenses.


In 2015 (started in July) my business showed a loss of about $800 after deductions. In 2016 I'm looking to show a taxable income of about $500 on gross income of $3000+ .

Gotta love that 60c rate


----------

